# Big Swordfish and Blue Marlin 7-14 Booby Trap Fishing Team lots of pictures



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We got in from our trip last night. What a great time! We left out late Saturday around 1:00 pm with Josh ( Fishtails ) Jeff and Matt. We were headed for the swordfish grounds and decided to stopped on the way and do a little blue marlin fishing. That ended up being a great idea :smile:. Josh had never caught a Texas Blue marlin before and got his chance just after 10 minutes into the troll.. He released a nice 300 plus blue and caught 4-5 wahoo before we picked up and headed offshore for the evening. The next morning was off the hook! We found a bunch of swordfish stacked up in a new area and started dropping. Long story short we did a lot of experimenting since we knew the swordfish were thick in the area and ended up with 5. The swordfish were so thick out of the 5, the average bite time was under a minute. We caught 3 nice ones and 2 small swords. After the 3rd sword we started hunting big ones and luck paid off!!! Josh hooked into a really good one around 6:00 pm and we released the big daytime swordfish well after dark around 9:30 pm in great condition! Josh has caught some nice ones with us for sure and a couple around 300 but this was his best.. This swordfish was about the fattest swordfish I have seen for its length. She was only about 94-95" long but her girth was around 65-70" guessing her to be in the high 300s to 400 lbs easy.Very fat sword for sure. Backing up a little Josh did land a nice 74" sword that was hooked deep and went in the box and we are having some of that this evening :work:... I took lots of pictures this trip and we have some really good video I am giving to Miles.. Great time on the water! It was great seeing so many boats out there enjoying the calm seas.. Cograts Josh and thanks for everything bro! Here are a few pics of the trip . Ill post more in a while. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab

www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More pics


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

What a great trip. Looks like it was FLAT!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

few more


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The InTheBite Magazine swordfish release ruler


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

This pic is awesome. Great post and pics


----------



## Lippy (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome trip! Nice work gentlemen and the stitching on that bait is flawless


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Pure work of art!!! great job and thanks for the updates


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I might have ask this question before, but never seen your reply;

Do you guys tag the ones you release?

If yes, how many have been recovered?

A few years back when i was chartering regularly I tagged a lot of Amberjack, red Snapper and Ling. It was pretty interesting getting the data back. i seen the Aj regs coming by my returned tags...one year it was 98% recoverd...the 2% were noted to most likely not survive...just throwing that out there because it was interesting.

As usual your pictures are great! I always enjoy your fishing reports!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Captn C said:


> I might have ask this question before, but never seen your reply;
> 
> Do you guys tag the ones you release?
> 
> ...


We don't tag. Thanks Ill post a few more pics up later.. Brett


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Congrats nice trip...and as always awesome pics brother


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

VERY nice! Congrats on yet another epic trip! And congrats Josh on your first man in the blue suit!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Bada$$ as always.
Very nice pictures as well!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

nice pics capt


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow those are awesome- keep em coming!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Great trip as usual!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

kickass pics as always, another stellar trip. Thanks for all you share, rigging pics from a top boat are always a bonus


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome job! I'll just keep dreaming about them.


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow great picks wish we had the bird in the air on some of thoes !!! Real great job as always


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome work guys!!! Congrats Josh !!! I'm so freaking jealous on the good Marlin!! Pictures are amazing!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Amazing pics. Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Are those flying fish swimming along with the swordfish in that one pic? That's one great pic.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yea I notice the pod of bait around that fish. I had the same thing happen two weeks ago there was a school of about 15-20 baitfish under the boat and when the fish got closer they came out and swam around it.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Real nice job guys!!! It seems like Josh always get a whoopin' put on him when he's on the Booby Trap!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

CAT TALES said:


> Real nice job guys!!! It seems like Josh always get a whoopin' put on him when he's on the Booby Trap!!


Some people have all the luck!!! 
Good things happen to good people!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Wow is all I can say!!*

Thanks for all the cool responses!!
Thanks for yet another EPIC trip on the Boobytrap, seems you always got something new going on when I get to go. I can honestly tell you I have been waiting all year to get out and timing with work or weather would not let us go. The window opened and you called the rest is in the report. This Blue Marlin was awesome to check off my list, the Pacific blue took me sometime to get and all I had to do for this one is leave on the Boobytrap in the afternoon!! The trips are always fun your crew is awesome and those guys work non-stop. I will tell you all this those new daytime rods with the Talica50 II are flat ridiculous, it put a whooping on that mule. The backbone as you can see in the picture is cray. I thought the tip might just tough the water a few times during the fight. I can't say thanks enough for you having me on the boat for some great memories with friends!!!

CAT TALES it seems that way to me too!

Mikey that is very true!!

Now Miles and Brett Bring on the VIDEO SUCKAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Beautiful pics


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Report and photos*

Brett,

Spectacular photos - nice job with the camera!

Mike


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Simply a absolutely Amazing Trip as always.

So many once in a life time trips in a Life time....

You got yall's

*Go'ns On-- Go'n On*

and as always

*Yall Dunn GoouD Booby Trap Team*










Yall have some good Eat'n in front of ya after the Fish Fillet'n
Bone-Apple-Tea









​


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Swordrific report as always, congrats!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice trip but can't figure out why someone would leave a Marlin bite to tug a swordfish off the bottom?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice report! WTG Brett, Josh and crew!


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

As always, nice haul!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> Nice trip but can't figure out why someone would leave a Marlin bite to tug a swordfish off the bottom?


To do both!!! 
I like variety in trips! 
That's just me though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Thanks everyone for the super cool replies!* Josh it was a pleasure having you on the trip! You have become an incredible angler and fisherman my friend. You are welcome any time. Thanks for everything you do... Miles has all the footage now.. Looks like we have some pretty good stuff. He is working on the video now.. Thanks again everyone... Looking forward to more good weather to get back out.. Brett


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Nice trip but can't figure out why someone would leave a Marlin bite to tug a swordfish off the bottom?


Thanks.. There is really no comparison in a blue marlin and a big swordfish. We have caught hundreds of blue marlin and they are very exciting incredible fish. The challenge in catching a big swordfish compared to a blue marlin is no comparison to me. Out of the last 10 blue marlin we have logged on the Booby Trap the longest fight was under 9 minutes and 8 of them took less than 4 minutes and 4 of those took under 2 minutes to get boat side. The marlin this trip took 4 minutes but that was counting me stopping the boat to get some jumping footage. Please don't get me wrong I love blue marlin fishing and they are very exciting to catch!!! But catching a fish that fights pound for pound more than a giant Bluefin, jumps in the air after racing to the surface from 1500-2000' deep like a blue, can be more tricky to hook than a white marlin and trying to do that with 2000' of line off the reel...... that's a challenge.. 300-500 lb swordfish are in a league of their own. Most fights comparing swordfish and other species compare juvenile swordfish to other large species.. This is the reason we have chosen to target these great fish over all the others.. Here is Josh after 3 hours on a nice sword. This sword took 1700' of line off the reel after being on the leader twice, then ran to the surface crashing the top after 2 hours. The jumps she made had the entire team pumped and hollering.. What an incredible fish with still so much to learn about them. It is easy for us to leave a marlin bite most of the time .. Just saying . Brett


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks.. There is really no comparison in a blue marlin and a big swordfish. We have caught hundreds of blue marlin and they are very exciting incredible fish. The challenge in catching a big swordfish compared to a blue marlin is no comparison to me. Out of the last 10 blue marlin we have logged on the Booby Trap the longest fight was under 9 minutes and 8 of them took less than 4 minutes and 4 of those took under 2 minutes to get boat side. The marlin this trip took 4 minutes but that was counting me stopping the boat to get some jumping footage. Please don't get me wrong I love blue marlin fishing and they are very exciting to catch!!! But catching a fish that fights pound for pound more than a giant Bluefin, jumps in the air after racing to the surface from 1500-2000' deep like a blue, can be more tricky to hook than a white marlin and trying to do that with 2000' of line off the reel...... that's a challenge.. 300-500 lb swordfish are in a league of their own. Most fights comparing swordfish and other species compare juvenile swordfish to other large species.. This is the reason we have chosen to target these great fish over all the others.. Here is Josh after 3 hours on a nice sword. This sword took 1700' of line off the reel after being on the leader twice, then ran to the surface crashing the top after 2 hours. The jumps she made had the entire team pumped and hollering.. What an incredible fish with still so much to learn about them. It is easy for us to leave a marlin bite most of the time .. Just saying . Brett


Nicely put! I have only caught one sword and it took a little under 2 hours to boat! Leadered 3 times. When you are straight up and down it is like working a Volkswagen up.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Klesak1 said:


> Nicely put! I have only caught one sword and it took a little under 2 hours to boat! Leadered 3 times. When you are straight up and down it is like working a Volkswagen up.


Very cool! Congrats again on your big sword. Miles ids working on the video now.. Ill post up some jumping marlin pictures from the trip in a few minutes .. They are not high res but not too bad.. Brett


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Here is Josh after 3 hours on a nice sword. This sword took 1700' of line off the reel after being on the leader twice, then ran to the surface crashing the top after 2 hours. The jumps she made had the entire team pumped and hollering.. What an incredible fish with still so much to learn about them. It is easy for us to leave a marlin bite most of the time .. Just saying . Brett


Poor Josh!!! Getting his arse whooped!!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks.. There is really no comparison in a blue marlin and a big swordfish. We have caught hundreds of blue marlin and they are very exciting incredible fish. The challenge in catching a big swordfish compared to a blue marlin is no comparison to me. Out of the last 10 blue marlin we have logged on the Booby Trap the longest fight was under 9 minutes and 8 of them took less than 4 minutes and 4 of those took under 2 minutes to get boat side. The marlin this trip took 4 minutes but that was counting me stopping the boat to get some jumping footage. Please don't get me wrong I love blue marlin fishing and they are very exciting to catch!!! But catching a fish that fights pound for pound more than a giant Bluefin, jumps in the air after racing to the surface from 1500-2000' deep like a blue, can be more tricky to hook than a white marlin and trying to do that with 2000' of line off the reel...... that's a challenge.. 300-500 lb swordfish are in a league of their own. Most fights comparing swordfish and other species compare juvenile swordfish to other large species.. This is the reason we have chosen to target these great fish over all the others.. Here is Josh after 3 hours on a nice sword. This sword took 1700' of line off the reel after being on the leader twice, then ran to the surface crashing the top after 2 hours. The jumps she made had the entire team pumped and hollering.. What an incredible fish with still so much to learn about them. It is easy for us to leave a marlin bite most of the time .. Just saying . Brett


deleted, dont want to rile up the crowd


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Why aren't you down at Poco? That would be an easy half a million dollars for you!


Lol that a lottery ticket.. Plus I'm not tough enough for the big waves :biggrin:. I quit tournament fishing a long time ago.. We just enjoy fishing without the money and stress in it.. Ill wait for calm seas again.. Sure hope nobody gets hurt this weekend out there..


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Lol that a lottery ticket.. Plus I'm not tough enough for the big waves :biggrin:. I quit tournament fishing a long time ago.. We just enjoy fishing without the money and stress in it.. Ill wait for calm seas again.. Sure hope nobody gets hurt this weekend out there..


Agree on not fishing tournaments used to but they take most of the fun out of it.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple blue marlin pictures from the trip. Congrats again Josh!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more Marlin pics


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Your action shots are getting AMAZING! 
All that practice and patience with that camera are paying off.
Thats an art in itself!!!

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I think the Brett is going to have to add "How to take pics" at the seminar 
I need to find out what lens he is using to get the colors so vivid, I really like the pics of the swords lit up!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FishingAggie said:


> Are those flying fish swimming along with the swordfish in that one pic? That's one great pic.


Those were small hardtails that followed us off a weed line.. Pretty cool looking seeing all those little runners around that swordfish. Thanks for the reply! Brett


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This may not be much of a picture but the story will be told a lot on the boat im sure..  As we made our passes we hooked some wahoo.. I told Matt and Jeff this pass is it! A wahoo bites the left rigger and I pic up the camera at the helm and focused on the center rigger.. I took this picture of the blue marlin taking a swipe at the bait. We didn't get a hook in her until 2 more attempts. Matt just looked at me and said no way LOL.. That was my favorite shot of the trip. The camera has become a lot of fun for sure! Thanks again for all the cool comments! 

Mikey Thanks Bro! We will work on your marlin next time we get you on the boat.. :smile:


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

My Little Big boat said:


> I think the Brett is going to have to add "How to take pics" at the seminar


exactlyâ€¦â€¦..ive seen use a lot of swear words when taking pics that were all fuzzyâ€¦.lmao.

He has come a long way!


----------



## WahooMaster08 (Nov 11, 2009)

Outstanding trip. Def a fish on my to catch list.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Fantastic report and pics! Job well done gentlemen!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Texas Swordfishing Pictures*

Thanks fellas! Here are a couple more swordfish pictures on the wire. I'm going thru my other card now.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more.


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome pics, Brett, as always! Matt, Jeff, and you are a well-oiled machine!


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, Brett and crew. Thanks for the great pictures. You seem to keep upping the ante with every trip.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice camera work as usual Capt.


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

How was the backbone on those new rods, Brett? Looks like Josh was putting it to the test!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

matthewsart said:


> Wow, Brett and crew. Thanks for the great pictures. You seem to keep upping the ante with every trip.


Thanks guys!!!

Dan, you have some more swordfish bills to paint! Carter Andrews has a nice one headed your way. Josh is sending the bill off the swordfish we brought in and wants you to do something in memory of the 350-400lb swordfish he released and his blue marlin. Clay caught a nice one the trip before and that bill is headed your way for some swordfish bill art as well.

Thanks again for all the kind words everyone!

Miles is working on the video now. I'll get it posted ASAP! Brett

Check us out on Facebook at https://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team?refsrc=http://www.google.com/&_rdr


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple of more pictures while Miles works on the video. I have had a few emails about the release ruler in the picture I posted earlier. Here it is... they make them for about everything. Dale with In TheBite Magazine introduced them to us. 
Also guess what this is on the bottom machine at 1670':biggrin:.
Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Pics just keep getting better Brett! Great trip again. By the way, did you think you where talking to Mile instead of MJ in the picture with MJ and the gopro? LOL.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on another great trip!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Chubacabra???


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FishingAggie said:


> How was the backbone on those new rods, Brett? Looks like Josh was putting it to the test!


I don't think we could change anything about them.. I just built 8 of them for the boat.. We have defiantly put them to the test this season. Thanks bro!

Thanks for the cool replies again guys! Looks like the weather is going to be great this coming week. Can't wait! Miles is trying to put the video together but just called me and said a lot of the footage is not working. He thinks it's a bad card.. ... He did day he prob has enough to put something together.. Ill post it up later if he does have enough.. Thanks Brett


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome job and pics boys!

DL :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Disco Lady said:


> Awesome job and pics boys!
> 
> DL :cheers:


Thanks DL! 
We just watched part of what Miles has put together on the video. He combined a little of the past couple of trip including Carter Andrews eating his Swordfish Starburst!!!! LMAO!!!' Should have it up soon.. 
Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

FishingAggie said:


> How was the backbone on those new rods, Brett? Looks like Josh was putting it to the test!


The rods are pretty crazy they are super light actual weight wise but put a whoppin on a few nice fish and the hands did not take a beating. 
I was really impressed with how well they preformed!!!

Man those pictures are sick I can't wait to see the video.

Dan I will get with ya st some point on an idea for my newest bill coming your way!!!

Thanks again!!
Josh


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Daytime swordfishing Texas with Booby Trap Fishing Team*

Here is the video. We lost much of the footage of last trip but Miles filled in with some clips from the last couple of trips. 
Blue marlin, wahoo, dolphin, grouper and swordfish
Daytime swordfishing on spinning gear
Shark eating a swordfish
Carter Andrews eating his Swordfish Starburts 
Hooking up and a couple of swordfish bites on video, releasing a big swordfish after a 3 hour fight and more.. 
*Make sure you watch it in HD*

*Thanks Miles for putting this together!

*
:cheers: 



 :cheers:


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding tablefare!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Here is the video. We lost much of the footage of last trip but Miles filled in with some clips from the last couple of trips.
> Blue marlin, wahoo, dolphin, grouper and swordfish
> Daytime swordfishing on spinning gear
> Shark eating a swordfish
> ...


Very cool Bret, the videos never disappoint!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Here is the video. We lost much of the footage of last trip but Miles filled in with some clips from the last couple of trips.
> Blue marlin, wahoo, dolphin, grouper and swordfish
> Daytime swordfishing on spinning gear
> Shark eating a swordfish
> ...


Boobytrap team!!!!
Another epic video!! 
So entertaining!!!
Miles is taking all your new shots and taking it to a whole new level!!
The footage of the porpoise and the bait well was cool! Something different I have not seen done before!! 
Awesome to see Carter eating the starburst!!!
Gag!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice fellas! Y'all make it look too easy!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the cool comments.. It sure has been nice having Miles part of the team doing all these videos!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Couple of more pictures while Miles works on the video. I have had a few emails about the release ruler in the picture I posted earlier. Here it is... they make them for about everything. Dale with In TheBite Magazine introduced them to us.
> Also guess what this is on the bottom machine at 1670':biggrin:.
> Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


Brett, you never answered the question?
What was it on the bottom machine.
Curios to know.

Mikey


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Brett, you never answered the question?
> What was it on the bottom machine.
> Curios to know.
> 
> Mikey


Mikey, that was a picture of a swordfish we were teasing to take the bait. The picture of the circular streak was the swordfish chasing the bait as we pulled it away and dropped it back before we hooked it. Our bait was directly under the boat at the time and gave us the opportunity to see her on the screen.. We love that Furuno for sure!

Looks like we are headed out tomorrow with some 2coolers! Plan on trying a couple of new things out if the bite is on. See everyone on the water. The weather looks great. Good luck to everyone this week! Brett


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Mikey, that was a picture of a swordfish we were teasing to take the bait. The picture of the circular streak was the swordfish chasing the bait as we pulled it away and dropped it back before we hooked it. Our bait was directly under the boat at the time and gave us the opportunity to see her on the screen.. We love that Furuno for sure!
> 
> Looks like we are headed out tomorrow with some 2coolers! Plan on trying a couple of new things out if the bite is on. See everyone on the water. The weather looks great. Good luck to everyone this week! Brett


Good luck! We are going to try and get out and make a couple of drops Thursday if my 200 hr service is done in time.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Klesak1 said:


> Good luck! We are going to try and get out and make a couple of drops Thursday if my 200 hr service is done in time.


Good luck Sr!!! Maybe we will see y'all out there! This is a great month to find a big one.. We see a lot of swords surface with hooked swords this time of the year which makes me think they are spawning now.. I have heard of 2 reports from Florida and Louisiana already seeing this in the past week.. Hope you catch a MULE! Get Tight Sucka! Brett :cheers:


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Good luck Sr!!! Maybe we will see y'all out there! This is a great month to find a big one.. We see a lot of swords surface with hooked swords this time of the year which makes me think they are spawning now.. I have heard of 2 reports from Florida and Louisiana already seeing this in the past week.. Hope you catch a MULE! Get Tight Sucka! Brett :cheers:


Will the other swords normally take a pitch bait when they come up to the boat? That would make some epic go pro footage if you could get a sword to feed during the day on the surface!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Klesak1 said:


> Will the other swords normally take a pitch bait when they come up to the boat? That would make some epic go pro footage if you could get a sword to feed during the day on the surface!


I had one follow it up whacking the bait behind the boat.. The rest I have seen had no interest.. That would be cool!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Here is the video. We lost much of the footage of last trip but Miles filled in with some clips from the last couple of trips.
> Blue marlin, wahoo, dolphin, grouper and swordfish
> Daytime swordfishing on spinning gear
> Shark eating a swordfish
> ...


Very cool!! I love the intro with all the different camera shots. Miles is knocking it outta the park!! Can't wait to see the next video already


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jgale said:


> Very cool!! I love the intro with all the different camera shots. Miles is knocking it outta the park!! Can't wait to see the next video already


Thanks Jason! Just catching up a little since getting in from our last trip. 
Miles should have a good time putting this next video together! *We had a* *BLAST*! Ill get this latest trip posted soon. It was insane! Thanks again Brett


----------

